# AMT Turnpike



## header (May 15, 2011)

I have just opened my AMT turnpike box after 40 yrs in different storage places, all dry. When put away everything worked. I only have found the blue pontiac. The controller resisters are worn and of course the drive bands are no good. All the track peices are in good shape non broken, 5 straights, 1 crossover & 6 turns. Looking to get $250. I am in Canton Ohio.


----------



## GALAXIESTARLIFT (Jun 1, 2008)

*Amt set from storage*

Is the set for sale?


----------



## GALAXIESTARLIFT (Jun 1, 2008)

*Amt turnpike domain names*

I own both www.amtturnpike.com and www.authenticmodelturnpike,com. You can find MY COLLECTION, at www.galaxieland.com


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

PLease explain how the AMT Turnpike cars differ from conventional slot cars!What is that box-like 4 wheel structure in the front.Is that the drive mechanism?Also please explain how the reverses in direction work?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I couldn't get www.authenticmodelturnpike.com


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Try your own link Tom


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

That's cause he stuck a comma in there Tommy, instead of a period!  pig


----------



## header (May 15, 2011)

Philo429, Notice in the third picture there is a little brass truck in the front of the car. The slots for these are as wide as that truck, maybe 1.5inches. There are snap in covers that keep that truck in the slot and the power post/clip sticks up through the slot. You would put two in the slot two different ways turned 360 from the other, thus controlling two cars. The cars clip onto that post and do not come off while running. On the post the cars can do 360 spins. If you are good at backward steering the cars can go in reverse. Yes the front wheels can are steerable. The set is still for sale $200.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for explaining how the Turnpike system works!


----------

